# Перелом конструкции для ТПФ L4-S1



## Rus Pacient (21 Янв 2013)

Моей супруге сделали операцию по устранению спондилолистеза L4-S1. Считается ли спондилодез выполненным, если не установлен межпозвонковый кейдж с костью вместо диска L5-S1? В выписном эпикризе написано:"...задний спондилодез конструкцией TSRH L4-S1". В клинике нам не сообщили вообще, что кейдж с аутокостью не установили. Хирург жал руку и говорил: "Теперь у неё спина крепче, чем у любого мужика и даже корсет не нужен, можно сидеть". Спустя год после установки этой конструкции сломались два винта в теле позвонка S1. Масса тела пациентки 45 кг, целый год никаких прыжков, бега, тяжестей. 
  Сделали операцию в краевой больнице Краснодара по устранению сломанной и установке аналогичной конструкции. Спустя три месяца вторым этапом установили кейдж с костью в L5-S1. 
  Какова вероятность того, что перелом произошёл из-за отсутствия кейджа? Достаточно ли было этой конструкции или установку кейджа надо было делать обязательно?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Янв 2013)

Rus Pacient написал(а):


> Какова вероятность того, что перелом произошёл из-за отсутствия кейджа?


 вероятность нулевая


Rus Pacient написал(а):


> Достаточно ли было этой конструкции или установку кейджа надо было делать обязательно?


нет, не обязательно, можно ставить и без кейджа, меньше активность хирурга - меньше вероятностть послеоперационных осложнений.
вот тут посмотрите, детально все http://spina.net.ua/fusion.php


----------



## Rus Pacient (23 Янв 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вероятность нулевая


 
Интересно Ваше мнение! Возможные причины перелома винтов в теле позвонка S1 ? Учитывая : Масса тела пациентки 45 кг, целый год никаких прыжков, бега, тяжестей.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Янв 2013)

Всякое бывает, у меня был случай перелом ножки протеза Вирабова при массе около 70 кг.  Ножка протеза  это кусок сталюки диаметром 10 мм.


----------



## Rus Pacient (25 Янв 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Всякое бывает, у меня был случай перелом ножки протеза Вирабова при массе около 70 кг. Ножка протеза это кусок сталюки диаметром 10 мм.


 Примерно тоже самое выдал хирург - Прошутинский Станислав Дмитриевич из ООО Клиника Аксис, который устанавливал впоследствии сломанную конструкцию: "Бывает конструкции ломаются... и у девушек молодых тоже ломаются".
Бывают и у автомобиля колёса отваливаются, и крылья у самолёта... Бывает! Надо к этому спокойно относиться, как к природному явлению! Ничего необычного здесь нет! 
Когда так говорят, то либо не способны дать адекватный ответ по существу вопроса, либо в собственной халатности не желают расписываться. 
Этот же вопрос про перелом задавал нескольким оперирующим вертебрологам и получал обстоятельный, аргументированный ответ.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Янв 2013)

Rus Pacient написал(а):


> получал обстоятельный, аргументированный ответ.


 И что являлось личным частным мнением каждого из них, впрочим как и мое.


----------



## александр 76 (27 Янв 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Всякое бывает, у меня был случай перелом ножки протеза Вирабова при массе около 70 кг. Ножка протеза это кусок сталюки диаметром 10 мм.


 Я конечно извиняюсь..но как!!!может треснуть кусок металла 10 мм.буду в Киеве заеду к вам..покажите)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Янв 2013)

Заезжайте,  но снимок не покажу, нет снимка на руках, снимок остался в отделении, это было в 1994 году, я тогда работал интерном в областном отропедичиском стационаре г. Житомира.


----------



## александр 76 (28 Янв 2013)

Игорь Зинчук!Я конечно вас уважаю,но не поверю я вам даже по снимку если бы он был.Начнем с того что ставили(возможно брак).Как ставили.Врачи никогда свою вину не возьмут на себя,чтобы им не говорили.Ножка 10 мм!!поломаться.Значит я вообще ничего не понимаю


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Янв 2013)

александр 76 написал(а):


> .Врачи никогда свою вину не возьмут на себя,чтобы им не говорили.Ножка 10 мм!!поломаться.Значит я вообще ничего не понимаю


Вину в чем,  в том что 10 мм стали лопнуло поперек (перпендикулярно) оси ножки, как болгаркой отрезали... Я сказки не сочиняю, мне смысла никакого в этом нет, да и лжесвидетельство для меня тяжкий грех.


----------



## Светофор (26 Окт 2013)

Rus Pacient написал(а):


> Моей супруге сделали операцию по устранению спондилолистеза L4-S1. Считается ли спондилодез выполненным, если не установлен межпозвонковый кейдж с костью вместо диска L5-S1?
> Какова вероятность того, что перелом произошёл из-за отсутствия кейджа? Достаточно ли было этой конструкции или установку кейджа надо было делать обязательно?


 
хм... у меня та же история, даже уровень тот же, кейджа тоже не было!
Год берегла себя как хрустальную ваза, но результат печален: сломаны 2 нижних винта (тпф американского производства),конструкцию пока не меняют, ждут, когда сращение завершится (около полугода еще) и будут демонтировать...


----------



## футболист. (27 Окт 2013)

Светофор написал(а):


> хм... у меня та же история, даже уровень тот же, кейджа тоже не было!
> Год берегла себя как хрустальную ваза, но результат печален: сломаны 2 нижних винта (тпф американского производства),конструкцию пока не меняют, ждут, когда сращение завершится (около полугода еще) и будут демонтировать...


Здравствуйте.Если можно поясните пажалуйста,Где вам устанавливали тпф и есть ли гарантия при таких случаях?(то есть делают повторную операцию безплатно?)


----------



## Rus Pacient (27 Окт 2013)

Светофор написал(а):


> хм... у меня та же история, даже уровень тот же, кейджа тоже не было!
> Год берегла себя как хрустальную ваза, но результат печален: сломаны 2 нижних винта (тпф американского производства),конструкцию пока не меняют, ждут, когда сращение завершится (около полугода еще) и будут демонтировать...


 
Светофор, а как называется установленная Вам ТПФ? И где Вам её ставили?


----------



## Светофор (27 Окт 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.Если можно поясните пажалуйста,Где вам устанавливали тпф и есть ли гарантия при таких случаях?(то есть делают повторную операцию безплатно?)



тпф мне устанавливали в Казани абсолютно бесплатно.
Добавлено: Oct 27, 2013 11:15 AM


Rus Pacient написал(а):


> Светофор, а как называется установленная Вам ТПФ? И где Вам её ставили?



*транспедикулярный спондилодез* американского производства(как сказал н/х, это лучший производитель, за 10 лет его работы я четвертая, у кого ломается американский титан... а конструкции русского производства, да, ломаются очень часто).
устанавливали в Казани, Республика Татарстан,Россия.
Добавлено: Oct 27, 2013 11:18 AM


Rus Pacient написал(а):


> Моей супруге сделали операцию по устранению спондилолистеза L4-S1. Считается ли спондилодез выполненным, если не установлен межпозвонковый кейдж с костью вместо диска L5-S1? В выписном эпикризе написано:"...задний спондилодез конструкцией TSRH L4-S1". В клинике нам не сообщили вообще, что кейдж с аутокостью не установили. Хирург жал руку и говорил: "Теперь у неё спина крепче, чем у любого мужика и даже корсет не нужен, можно сидеть". Спустя год после установки этой конструкции сломались два винта в теле позвонка S1. Масса тела пациентки 45 кг, целый год никаких прыжков, бега, тяжестей.
> Сделали операцию в краевой больнице Краснодара по устранению сломанной и установке аналогичной конструкции. Спустя три месяца вторым этапом установили кейдж с костью в L5-S1.
> Какова вероятность того, что перелом произошёл из-за отсутствия кейджа? Достаточно ли было этой конструкции или установку кейджа надо было делать обязательно?



Как ваша супруга оценила повторную операцию? реабилитация как прошла? как она чувствует себя сейчас? на сколько лет изначально ей устанавливали ТПФ? На какой стадии был процесс сращения на момент повторной операции?


----------



## vbl15 (28 Окт 2013)

Светофор написал(а):


> конструкцию пока не меняют, ждут, когда сращение завершится (около полугода еще) и будут демонтировать.


Где должно завершиться сращение?  Как сломанная, а соответственно нестабильная конструкция может на это повлиять?


----------



## Rus Pacient (28 Окт 2013)

Светофор написал(а):


> тпф мне устанавливали в Казани абсолютно бесплатно.
> Добавлено: Oct 27, 2013 11:15 AM
> *транспедикулярный спондилодез* американского производства(как сказал н/х, это лучший производитель, за 10 лет его работы я четвертая, у кого ломается американский титан... а конструкции русского производства, да, ломаются очень часто).
> устанавливали в Казани, Республика Татарстан,Россия.
> ...


Добрый день, Светофор!
Если у Вас была конструкция амер.производства, так это почти наверняка фирмы Medtronic Sofamor-Danek. У нас такую TSRH и поставили в ООО Клиника Аксис в Москве, что при институте Бурденко. Срок на который установили даже не обсуждался - хирург сказал, что она вечная и страшно надёжная!Спустя год и 2 месяца она сломалась - хирург Клиники Аксис Прошутинский брызжет слюной: "мы всё сделали правильно, вы сами виноваты и ещё хватает наглости на нас в суд подавать!". Судебный процесс в разгаре, кстати!
После перелома TSRH мы обратились в Краснодарскую краевую больницу, где нам в два этапа всё качественно исправили - удалили сломанную, установили аналогичную DePuy и вторым этапом через 4 месяца установили межпозвонковый костный трансплантат для сращивания (корпородез L5-S1). И после операции по исправлению в Краснодаре боль и онемения были на порядок меньше, чем после ООО Клиника Аксис в Бурденко. После Москвы, кстати, жутко болела спина и нога в течение месяца и были онемения ноги, парез стопы, пока не начали регулярную физиотерапию на специальных приборах. Потом боли утихли.
Реабилитация прошла в целом хорошо - снова учились медленно и осторожно ходить. Болей сильных не было - так поднывало когда много на ногах постоит. Сидеть нельзя было вообще - только лежать или ходить в корсете. На момент повторной операции по исправлению сращения не было никакого, тк в Клинике Аксис не удалили межпозвонковый диск L5-S1 и не установили туда костный трансплантат - кейдж с костью. Естественно, что без поддержки кости конструкция не выдержала и сломалась - усталостный перелом.
Сейчас чувствует себя очень хорошо, спина вообще не беспокоит. 2 раза в день делаем спец физ упражнения.Делали рентген - сращение идёт нормально.


----------



## Светофор (28 Окт 2013)

Rus Pacient написал(а):


> Добрый день, Светофор!
> На момент повторной операции по исправлению сращения не было никакого, тк в Клинике Аксис не удалили межпозвонковый диск L5-S1 и не установили туда костный трансплантат - кейдж с костью. Естественно, что без поддержки кости конструкция не выдержала и сломалась - усталостный перелом.
> Сейчас чувствует себя очень хорошо, спина вообще не беспокоит. 2 раза в день делаем спец физ упражнения.Делали рентген - сращение идёт нормально.


 
а мне ведь тоже кейдж не ставили...у меня конструкция чуть больше года прожила... А вам сказали, на какой срок установили теперь? Снимать когда-нибудь будут?
Добавлено: Oct 28, 2013 3:39 PM


vbl15 написал(а):


> Где должно завершиться сращение? Как сломанная, а соответственно нестабильная конструкция может на это повлиять?


не знаю, пока трогать ничего не стали...но со сломанной конструкцией я 4 месяца отбегала уже.
вот снимок.


----------



## Rus Pacient (28 Окт 2013)

Светофор написал(а):


> а мне ведь тоже кейдж не ставили...у меня конструкция чуть больше года прожила... А вам сказали, на какой срок установили теперь? Снимать когда-нибудь будут?


А Вам пояснили почему кейдж не поставили? Вообще что-то комментировали по поводу дальнейшего лечения или просто поздравили и в таком виде домой отправили?
Сейчас точных сроков не указали, но сказали что через года 2 надо прийти со снимками к на консультацию для постановки вопроса о снятии конструкции. То же самое сказал и другой опытный травматолог - через 2-3 года ставить вопрос об удалении.
Говорят, что может и не возникнуть никаких проблем в течение жизни, но могут и возникнуть проблемы со здоровым диском L4-L5. Он нормальный, а сейчас в зажатом состоянии.


----------



## La murr (28 Окт 2013)

Rus Pacient написал(а):


> сказали что через года 2 надо прийти со снимками к на консультацию для постановки вопроса о снятии конструкции. То же самое сказал и другой опытный травматолог - через 2-3 года ставить вопрос об удалении.


Читаю и содрогаюсь мысленно... Не хотелось бы никаких вмешательств по удалению, честное слово! 
Старательно реабилитируюсь, чтобы не нажить рубцов и спаек, двигаюсь, как заведённая. Всё ОК! Зачем снимать?!


----------



## Светофор (28 Окт 2013)

Rus Pacient написал(а):


> А Вам пояснили почему кейдж не поставили? Вообще что-то комментировали по поводу дальнейшего лечения или просто поздравили и в таком виде домой отправили?
> Сейчас точных сроков не указали, но сказали что через года 2 надо прийти со снимками к на консультацию для постановки вопроса о снятии конструкции. То же самое сказал и другой опытный травматолог - через 2-3 года ставить вопрос об удалении.
> Говорят, что может и не возникнуть никаких проблем в течение жизни, но могут и возникнуть проблемы со здоровым диском L4-L5. Он нормальный, а сейчас в зажатом состоянии.


 
не объясняли по поводу кейджа...


----------



## Rus Pacient (28 Окт 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Читаю и содрогаюсь мысленно... Не хотелось бы никаких вмешательств по удалению, честное слово!
> Старательно реабилитируюсь, чтобы не нажить рубцов и спаек, двигаюсь, как заведённая. Всё ОК! Зачем снимать?!


Да мы и сами не хотим удалять. Опять проходить через больницу, да и наркоз и антибиотики дают негатив! А можно подробнее про действия чтобы не нажить рубцов и спаек? Что надо делать чтобы это предотвратить?


----------



## Kasandra (28 Окт 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Где должно завершиться сращение? Как сломанная, а соответственно нестабильная конструкция может на это повлиять?


??????? тем более нет кейджа и диск не удален!


----------



## Rus Pacient (31 Окт 2013)

Светофор написал(а):


> хм... у меня та же история, даже уровень тот же, кейджа тоже не было!
> Год берегла себя как хрустальную ваза, но результат печален: сломаны 2 нижних винта (тпф американского производства),конструкцию пока не меняют, ждут, когда сращение завершится (около полугода еще) и будут демонтировать...


 
Светофор, ещё раз перечитывал Вашу историю... такую же как нашу! Это Вам врачи которые оперировали сказали, что у Вас идёт процесс сращения и формируется костный блок L5-S1? Или у Вас есть заключения по снимкам на которых видно сращение?


----------



## Светофор (1 Ноя 2013)

Rus Pacient написал(а):


> Светофор, ещё раз перечитывал Вашу историю... такую же как нашу! Это Вам врачи которые оперировали сказали, что у Вас идёт процесс сращения и формируется костный блок L5-S1? Или у Вас есть заключения по снимкам на которых видно сращение?


результаты КТ остались у н/х, у меня только мой рентген...мне на снимок куда-то н/х тыкал и говорил, ВОТ ТУТ СРАСТАЕТСЯ...больше не знаю ничего, диск у меня живой(мой родной)


Rus Pacient написал(а):


> Светофор, ещё раз перечитывал Вашу историю... такую же как нашу! Это Вам врачи которые оперировали сказали, что у Вас идёт процесс сращения и формируется костный блок L5-S1? Или у Вас есть заключения по снимкам на которых видно сращение?


фу,мне плохо сейчас станет.


----------



## феррум (27 Авг 2014)

*Светофор*,  *Светофор*,


Светофор написал(а):


> тпф мне устанавливали в Казани абсолютно бесплатно.
> Добавлено: Oct 27, 2013 11:15 AM
> *транспедикулярный спондилодез* американского производства(как сказал н/х, это лучший производитель, за 10 лет его работы я четвертая, у кого ломается американский титан... а конструкции русского производства, да, ломаются очень часто).
> устанавливали в Казани, Республика Татарстан,Россия.
> ...





футболист. написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.Если можно поясните пажалуйста,Где вам устанавливали тпф и есть ли гарантия при таких случаях?(то есть делают повторную операцию безплатно?)


Привет всем! У меня та же история перелом ТПФ американского производителя. Сказали, что это самый надежный, правда кейдж установили, но прошло 1,5 года и он сломался. Повторно делать операцию пока отказываются, сделали РДЧ.
Что будет теперь даже и не знаю.


----------



## FlyLady (27 Авг 2014)

*феррум*, 
а жалобы какие на сегодня есть?
можете свежие снимки показать?


----------



## феррум (27 Авг 2014)

FlyLady написал(а):


> *феррум*,
> а жалобы какие на сегодня есть?
> можете свежие снимки показать?


На сегодняшний день боли в спине отдающие в ноги при малейшей физ.нагрузке.

И еще таз разламывает...такое ощущение что он сломан


----------



## La murr (27 Авг 2014)

*феррум*, Вам сделали радиочастотную денервацию (РДЧ)? Вашей проблемой занимаются там же, где ставили систему ТПФ?


----------



## феррум (27 Авг 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *феррум*, Вам сделали радиочастотную денервацию (РДЧ)? Вашей проблемой занимаются там же, где ставили систему ТПФ?


да,там же


феррум написал(а):


> да,там же


в других местах отказываются принимать даже за деньги


----------



## La murr (27 Авг 2014)

А что, на Ваш взгляд, спровоцировало перелом системы ТПФ? 
Я тоже обладательница металлоконструкции (операция была полтора года назад).


----------



## феррум (27 Авг 2014)

Видимо нагрузка. Я работала в реанимации. Но когда мне сделали операцию то давали гарантию что винт не ломается. Может сломаться тело позвонка, но не винт.


----------



## La murr (27 Авг 2014)

Интересно было бы увидеть снимки...


----------



## феррум (27 Авг 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Интересно было бы увидеть снимки...


завтра скину или сегодня вечером.


----------



## La murr (27 Авг 2014)

Лучше вышло бы на экране монитора, следуя инструкции - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Пока не совсем понимаю, где нарушена целостность конструкции... Первая верхняя пара винтов?


----------



## феррум (27 Авг 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Лучше вышло бы на экране монитора, следуя инструкции - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
> Пока не совсем понимаю, где нарушена целостность конструкции... Первая верхняя пара винтов?


Нет нижняя снимок не важный но если присмотреться можно увидеть преломление


----------



## La murr (27 Авг 2014)

Да, снимок неважный... Разглядела - отломлена ножка транспедикулярного винта. У Вас их три пары. 
И что предлагают нейрохирурги? Демонтаж старой системы, с последующей установкой новой?


----------



## феррум (27 Авг 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Да, снимок неважный... Разглядела - отломлена ножка транспедикулярного винта. У Вас их три пары.
> И что предлагают нейрохирурги? Демонтаж старой системы, с последующей установкой новой?


Они сделали РДЧ и пока не хотят их трогать. Говорят эта операция очень сложная и пока пусть стоят. Короче, что делать я не знаю.Вроде и молодая и уже не в рабочем состоянии.

Завтра попробую снять снимок на экране.


----------



## La murr (27 Авг 2014)

феррум написал(а):


> Они сделали РДЧ и пока не хотят их трогать...


Но ведь, если я Вас правильно поняла, улучшения состояния после проведения РДЧ не наступило? 
Какие-то ещё назначения были сделаны?


----------



## феррум (27 Авг 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Но ведь, если я Вас правильно поняла, улучшения состояния после проведения РДЧ не наступило?
> Какие-то ещё назначения были сделаны?


Было кратковременное улучшение а так как всегда - избегать переохлаждения и нагрузок.


----------



## Светофор (27 Авг 2014)

феррум написал(а):


> Было кратковременное улучшение а так как всегда - избегать переохлаждения и нагрузок.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 54424


Мне, кстати, только винты заменили, операция заняла 2 часа всего.


----------



## феррум (28 Авг 2014)

Светофор написал(а):


> Мне, кстати, только винты заменили, операция заняла 2 часа всего.


Вам повезло больше......я до этой операции мучилась 4 года,ходила с адскими болями,меня не хотели брать на операцию.


----------



## Светофор (30 Авг 2014)

феррум написал(а):


> Вам повезло больше......я до этой операции мучилась 4 года,ходила с адскими болями,меня не хотели брать на операцию.


Вам винты заменили в итоге?


----------



## феррум (1 Сен 2014)

Светофор написал(а):


> Вам винты заменили в итоге?


Нет .Сказали пока стоит нормально трогать не будем.Это первый случай перелома винта в их клинике.Мне просто сделали РДЧ.


----------



## Светофор (1 Сен 2014)

феррум написал(а):


> Нет .Сказали пока стоит нормально трогать не будем.Это первый случай перелома винта в их клинике.Мне просто сделали РДЧ.


Вас сильно сломанная конструкция беспокоит? У нас как-то попроще с этим... Мне н/х сказал, что за 10 лет его практики я 4-ый человек


----------



## dr.dreval (2 Сен 2014)

Одна из самых интересных тем форума.
Внесу определенную ремарку: активно системы имплантации позвоночника в России и странах СНГ стали устанавливать еще в том веке, к тому моменту мы отставали по этой тематике от запада лет этак на 7-10, и опыт был перенят несколько неверно ввиду массы обстоятельств (в первую очередь финансовых, страховой медицины не было, дефицит поставок и отсутствие ряда имплантов и инструментов для установки и др.). Первоначально и запад и РФ устанавливали только винтовые конструкции, а винтовая конструкция для чего?!правильно, для создания спондилодеза (сращения), прошло несколько лет, появились первые результаты для оценки происходящего. 
При выполнении контрольных снимков не наблюдалось сращения (спондилодеза) оперированного сегмента. почему?! ответ пришел спустя несколько лет, когда стали оценивать положительные результаты винтовой конструкции и *установленного в межпозвонковый диск трансплантата *(собственной или трупной косточки, кейджа). 
Представьте себе круг, который не замкнут, так вот система не замыкает движение там, где нет кейджа (сложно, но понять можно). 
Пример: операция по поводу спондилолистеза, молодой парень или девушка (показания есть, необходимость в операции есть), устанавливаем винты, а диск оставляем интактным, задние структуры ригидны, а диск пытается выполнять свою функцию (обычная физика) и в очередное неловкое движение, а возможно просто при поедании завтрака мы получаем перелом винта, потому что как ни крути, один или три винта не могут справиться с множеством позвонков и мышц окружающих их, сохраненный диск всегда будет прибегать к движению и лишь только заполненный диск имплантом может срастись и тем самым замкнуть круг сращения.
Я не берусь говорить что плохо, а что хорошо, но в последнее время действительно есть системы, которые не подразумевают установки кейджа, но их доля мала и показания крайне узки. 
По моему мнению: установка винтовой конструкции без кейджа это как машина без колес или руля.
*Единственный случай перелома винтовой конструкции у своей больной был получен во время ДТП.*
Каждый случай индивидуален, и я ни в коей мере не осуждаю оперирующих хирургов, каждый имеет свое мнение и свой подход, возможно при выборе объема операции Ваши хирурги руководствовались тем, о чем я не знаю.


----------



## феррум (7 Сен 2014)

Светофор написал(а):


> Вас сильно сломанная конструкция беспокоит? У нас как-то попроще с этим... Мне н/х сказал, что за 10 лет его практики я 4-ый человек


У меня нет той полноценной жизни,к которой я привыкла.Беспокоят боли при любом движении.


----------



## FlyLady (10 Сен 2014)

Задам тут давно интересующий меня вопрос, так как тема (сообщение *dr.dreval) *очень перекликается с вопросам про необходимость корсета после фиксации (часто возникающими на Форуме).


dr.dreval написал(а):


> установленного в межпозвонковый диск трансплантата





dr.dreval написал(а):


> Представьте себе круг, который не замкнут, так вот система не замыкает движение там, где нет кейджа (сложно, но понять можно).



Сомнения из той же физики (механики): неужели до наступления сращения позвонков один кейдж (который не соединен с винтами и с позвонками крепление еще тоже сомнительное (или нет?)) способен жестко фиксировать систему при отсутствии поперечин, способных обеспечить более жесткую сцепку конструкции?

 
На моем снимке поперечин нет.


И я полагала, что корсет сразу после операции необходим, чтобы минимизировать движение в системе до наступления сращения (хотя бы минимального), тем самым обеспечивая
стабильность/целостность конструкции, снижение вероятности её (конструкции) расшатывания и т.п.
Или я ошибаюсь?

Так понимаю, что поперечены используются при фиксации более, чем одного уровня.
И если используются поперечины, то кейджей, может и не быть.


----------



## dr.dreval (10 Сен 2014)

Добрый день!
Кейдж подбирается точно под индивидуальный размер высоты диска больного (несколько меньше), имеет обратный ход зуба и устанавливается диагонально (в некоторых случаях их устанавливают два, с каждой из сторон доступа), такое расположение сводит к минимуму миграцию кейджа. Не стоит забывать или иметь понимание того, что каждый кейдж заполняется выкушенной косточкой или специальной костной крошкой, это способствует его сращению с телами позвонков. 
Разновидностей их огромное количество, часто используются кейджи, которые расклиниваются спец. инструментом уже находясь в промежутке и такой имплант никогда и ни при каких условиях не выйдет наружу. Поперечный фиксатор всегда ставят при открытом доступе (это дополнение к уже установленным винтам и кейджу), есть и исключения (ее отсутствие или недооценка ее необходимости, или транскутанный доступ), который я предполагаю был у вас (могу ошибаться).
Допустимо не устанавливать кейдж в случае установки динамической конструкции, такие конструкции становятся все более популяризованы, но в настоящее время стоимость этих систем довольно высока. 
Подводя итог: есть отработанная тактика и техника, одно дополняет другое, третье улучшает результат первых двух позиций и т.д.


----------



## Елена Бутковская (5 Окт 2014)

dr.dreval, извините, может быть, за глупый вопрос, но этот Кейдж с аутокостью, как и когда формируется?
Во время операции на позвоночнике, делают еще одну операцию по иссечению части тазовой косточки? Или это отдельная дополнительная операция и ее делают перед операцией на позвоночнике?
И в каких случаях ставят Кейдж с трупной костью?


----------



## Vlad1108 (26 Дек 2014)

Светофор написал(а):


> Вас сильно сломанная конструкция беспокоит? У нас как-то попроще с этим... Мне н/х сказал, что за 10 лет его практики я 4-ый человек


*Светофор* а у вас есть профиль вконтакте? у меня тпф от 10.11.14 делали операцию в Спб в Поленова
хотел с вами поддержать контакт по вопросам выздоровления
Светофор


----------

